#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [網站] 電動尾巴~~搖搖搖搖搖搖搖搖搖~

## Kofu

http://youtube.com/watch?v=xR8i9-gIncs&search=furry

有些獸裝公司有在做但是不普及(不好做阿~~~)而且很貴~~美金650大概自己就已經可以做好一套毛毛裝了,不知道那樣戴在身上有多重~?

----------


## 狐狸

哇賽!!!好棒...好棒...
我也好想要有一隻QQ....

動向看來還蠻平順的~~好真實唷

好想要...囧


另外再提供一個美國獸尾製作公司的網址...

http://www.tailsmith.com/

首頁開頭動畫就有跑出內部構造照片了~但是不知道是不是同一個

----------


## 野狼1991

搖的方向可以造自己的意志嗎??@@"
(如果這樣就真的是尾巴了XD)

----------


## 狐狸

> 搖的方向可以造自己的意志嗎??@@"
> (如果這樣就真的是尾巴了XD)


呵呵~當然是用遙控的呀~

我想應該是尾巴那邊有個控制器...

如果真的是靠意智的話...那應該就無價了吧XD

----------


## Wolfy

> 呵呵~當然是用遙控的呀~
> 我想應該是尾巴那邊有個控制器...
> 如果真的是靠意智的話...那應該就無價了吧XD


靠意志來動的話...就不叫電動尾巴了...

叫做.....*機械鎧*

安裝時連接神經的時候..... 痛死狼的喔~~~

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

讚!
可是為什麼我看影片搖來搖去看到最後覺得很恐怖@@"

----------


## Kofu

> 靠意志來動的話...就不叫電動尾巴了...
> 
> 叫做.....*機械鎧*
> 
> 安裝時連接神經的時候..... 痛死狼的喔~~~


聽起來好像蜘蛛人第二集的章魚博士~~~~~他那兩排針是直接扎進脊椎裡面去的><""

不過要是我們當中有人是電機工程學學生的話~~~可以考慮為獸服務喔XDDD

----------


## 豹冰

之前看DISCOVERY在介紹那隻美國虎人時...
有順便介紹到這會動的尾巴...
其實遙控器還是在手上..XP

而且擺動頻率幾乎固定...
也就是說可能會一直跟你撞腳- -"

幫他做尾吧的那個傢伙還當眾表演狼嗥呢~
叫完後還笑著說:沒關係 隔壁的會以為是對面那隻狗~XD

----------


## Kofu

> 之前看DISCOVERY在介紹那隻美國虎人時...
> 有順便介紹到這會動的尾巴...
> 其實遙控器還是在手上..XP
> 
> 而且擺動頻率幾乎固定...
> 也就是說可能會一直跟你撞腳- -"
> 
> 幫他做尾吧的那個傢伙還當眾表演狼嗥呢~
> 叫完後還笑著說:沒關係 隔壁的會以為是對面那隻狗~XD


你看的那個節目應該叫做animal imitator (動物模仿者)我不知道在台灣中文叫做什麼^_^""

那隻老虎雖然看起來很可怕不過卻很溫柔喔^o^

----------


## lsfy

啊！！好可愛……/死
很想要呢……不曉得多少美金……/哭

----------


## 路卡爾

真的滿讚的...
自己帶起來不知道感覺怎麼樣...

----------


## 嵐隱

真的好棒~!!!

不過他為什麼走內八...?_?

----------


## ievi

看上去...似乎價格不俗...650美元都能再買一個PSP暸...

----------


## firewolf

可愛歸可愛啦...不過這樣用感覺有點噁心(?)
能確定價格不斐一定是驚人的"土匪價"

----------


## 白狼。淩

@@"美國人果然製作的就是這麼厲害...

0.0"哪天在路上看到真正的狼...

說不定...是有人在裡面動0.0"

----------


## 豹舞風

很可愛的長尾巴！

動來動去就像真的一樣！

好想要一個～～

----------


## 白狼。淩

> 很可愛的長尾巴！
> 
> 動來動去就像真的一樣！
> 
> 好想要一個～～


@@自己做比較划算唷...就像發表這位的大大說的一樣...

美金耶>"<...父母一定說no...你花的錢不夠嗎= =""

自己做就好了...0.0或者找製作娃娃的社團幫你做都ok的唷...

----------


## 不知識份子

囧!!!!!這是什麼!!

感覺好可愛的說....但有覺得挺詭異的...


無限囧字延伸中.....

----------


## 楓葉飄落

超可愛的！！

好像要喔．．

----------


## 秋之回憶

好利害的技術......全套做好 應該很貴吧......

----------


## 則

好可愛  害我都看呆了

除了可以訂做獸裝之外

要是自動尾巴便宜的話

買一個增加自己獸化的FEEL也很不賴阿XD

狐狸大哥  我現在才發現你真的是對獸裝了解的非常透徹
小弟我真的是佩服佩服(準備叫聲師傅)

----------


## edaquila

不知道買多少錢呢? 好想擁有哦

----------


## 獄狼

> 呵呵~當然是用遙控的呀~
> 
> 我想應該是尾巴那邊有個控制器...
> 
> 如果真的是靠意智的話...那應該就無價了吧XD


我覺得那個尾巴是可以設定的，比如說你可以設定成哪隻腳往前，尾巴就往那隻腳的方向擺，從他的影片中就可以發現這一點，還有他停下來的時候尾巴會自動往後方微翹，這些動作應該可以事先設定好，似乎有微電腦可以控制(不過650美金還不貴，有錢只是不知道如何買，希望可以把那家公司做的整套獸服買來穿穿看)。

----------


## 斬月

那尾巴超帥的  :onion_50:  
如果自己也可以做一條一模一樣
而且可以照自己喜歡的方向動
 :onion_50:  那不知道有多好  :onion_50:

----------


## 白狼 小舞

真是太美太棒太好了~~~
本狼找到理想中的尾巴啦
但是也真的太昂貴了
USD:650 折合台幣約 2 萬
而起台灣應該也沒有賣吧

但是等我有錢時
並在某處發現它時
原則上會馬上買下來

本狼好想要好想要喔~~~

----------


## 呆虎鯨

看到後面，人在走的時候，尾巴一直去撞到腳ｘｄｄ

　　果然不是自己的使用起來很不方便？（毆）

　　其實尾巴最主要的作用是維持平衡這樣，動物在走的時候尾巴根部是前後前後動，尾部也不太會這樣搖來晃去的，真的要模仿動物其實還不夠像（汗）

　　個人認為啦＠＠＂

----------


## 那岐

電動耳朵

http://youtube.com/watch?v=hPjCaO_5G8Y&feature=related

http://youtube.com/watch?v=MPXmgZ7jYoA&feature=related
個獸覺得還蠻可愛的。

----------

